# ebay SCORE SCORE SCORE!!!!!!!!



## GoodSpeakers (Nov 25, 2010)

Hi Everybody I just bought a TEAC PD-80 Single Disc CD Player from its original owner includes original owners manual,rarely ever been used! I upgraded my CD Player as my Kenwood 5 Disc Carousel CD Changer will be sold to one of my good friends. Im not saying I didn't get my moneys worth out of it though! All opinions are welcome & very much appreciated.


----------

